# maternity benfit and jobseekers benefit



## mirdee (24 Nov 2008)

Hi, I was receiving job seekers benefit working part time and i then started maternity leave and am receiving maternity benefit based on my 2006 earnings, I'm just wondering if I will be able to continue to receive job seekers benfit as i did before or will I have to apply again.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Nov 2008)

You will have to apply again but it will 'link' to the previous claim.


----------



## beckyem (3 May 2009)

Hi i am in similar situation and don't know what to do.
I am currently working a 3 day week and claiming jobs allow for the other 3 days... Now i am due to go on maternity leave from 1st july.

Does anyone know if jobs allow will affect my maternity payment and what do i tell social welfare?

Will i have to re-sign when i return to work?

how do i fill in mat form when they ask what day i last signed?

any help greatly appriciated!!!


----------

